# Kahr CW9 Report



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

After much internal debate, I traded my Springfield XD 9SC for a CW9. I figured that the 16 rounds were not going to do me any good if I never carried them. I really liked the XD, but it was like a boat anchor. I read all the time about how people carry full size this and that, but I never figured it out. I wanted something more robust than my P3AT for those special occasions, so the Kahr was the logical choice.

I have always lusted after Kahrs because they are so thin, and now I wonder what took me so long. This gun is amazing. It was used, but in like new conditon, so I think it only had a few hundred rounds through it, so it was ready to go. At the range, it performed without a hitch, swallowing range junk and a selection of Federal defense loads, including 147g HST. Felt recoil was incredibly light, which surprised me. The trigger is very smooth and not an issue for me. I pretty much hit what I was aiming at, but since I am not a "target" shooter, it is plenty good for it's intended purpose.

There is not a gun in production that does not have a long list of naysayers, and the Kahr is no exception, but for my money, it is an extremely fine piece of equipment and I expect a long and happy relationship.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What works for one does not always work for the other. I get slamed a lot for carrying a revolver but I just chuckle and go on. Your Kahr must feel right to you so don't look back, just practice a lot and enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Cockroach said:


> After much internal debate, I traded my Springfield XD 9SC for a CW9. I figured that the 16 rounds were not going to do me any good if I never carried them. I really liked the XD, but it was like a boat anchor. I read all the time about how people carry full size this and that, but I never figured it out. I wanted something more robust than my P3AT for those special occasions, so the Kahr was the logical choice.
> 
> I have always lusted after Kahrs because they are so thin, and now I wonder what took me so long. This gun is amazing. It was used, but in like new conditon, so I think it only had a few hundred rounds through it, so it was ready to go. At the range, it performed without a hitch, swallowing range junk and a selection of Federal defense loads, including 147g HST. Felt recoil was incredibly light, which surprised me. The trigger is very smooth and not an issue for me. I pretty much hit what I was aiming at, but since I am not a "target" shooter, it is plenty good for it's intended purpose.
> 
> There is not a gun in production that does not have a long list of naysayers, and the Kahr is no exception, but for my money, it is an extremely fine piece of equipment and I expect a long and happy relationship.


I have always put Khar's down for their price and never knew why people liked them so much since you have to break them in.

Now you have answered all my question and I will in the future when I have money again take a close look. Now I can't wait to try one out. I know they are built for carry but your the first to say how nice they shoot and feel. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Everyone warned me about my PM40... A "nasty" little gun with a 2 finger grip and a high pressure blast from a 3" barrel.

I think IT'S a joy to shoot. No accuracy issues, no failure issues (post break-in). It's far from "soft", and the trigger pull is a mile... but it's a smooth mile, and with no safeties, I like the fact you have to really try to make it go off. It definately stays in your hand. There are some barrel flip issues... but it's way more packable than a 3lb bull-barreled .45ACP 1911-A1!

Going PM45 shopping this week...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Moved from Kel-Tec to Kahr forum.


----------

